# Guide to Antibiotics and MDMA



## fairnymph

_I'm currently taking the antibiotic ________ , and I want to take MDMA -- is this safe?_ 

If you are sick enough to be taking an antibiotic, there is a good chance that you aren't healthy enough to take MDMA. MDMA supresses the immune system, making it easier to catch viruses and infections. Thus, if you are trying to fight an infection, and you take MDMA, there is a good chance that it will take you longer to recover from your infection. For this reason, it is strongly recommended that you wait until you are in better health before taking MDMA.
There are certain cases, however, in which the antibiotic is not being taken for reasons of poor health. For example, many people take doxycycline daily for acne. In a case like this, taking MDMA will not significantly affect the user's overall health.
If you do decide to roll, and there is no reaction between your antibiotic and MDMA (as per the lists below), then it is extremely important that you continue to take your antibiotic exactly as directed by your doctor. If you decide to stop taking your antibiotic for a day or so (because you want to roll, and your antibiotic interacts with MDMA), then make sure that you finish taking all your antibiotics after you roll.

_Should I be worried about any interactions between my antibiotic and MDMA?_

Most antibiotics are theoretically safe to combine with MDMA. I say 'theoretically' because although there are no forseeable interactions, there has been no medical research on the combination of MDMA and antibiotics.
There are a number of people who have rolled safely on antibiotics, and to date a bad interaction between an antibiotic and MDMA has never been reported. However, this does not guarantee that you won't have an interaction, so keep this in mind.

The following antibiotics should be, theoretically, *safe* to combine with MDMA (note that these are NOT brand names, but rather the chemical names):

azithromycin
bacitracin
cephalosporin, and forms of (cefepime, cephalexin)
ciprofloxacin
flucloxacillin 
flucytosine
griseofulvin
isoniazid (used to treat TB)
minocycline*
moxifloxacin
neomycin 
nitrofurantoin (but this may cause oxidative stress and so MDMA would be best avoided)
penicillin
polymyxin
streptomycin
sulfamethoxazole 
trimethoprim

The following antibiotics have the *potential to be dangerous*, because they inhibit one of the enzymes (CYP34A) that breaks down MDMA. Thus, you should be cautious (consider taking a 1/2 dose of MDMA) if you are taking one of these antibiotics. Antibiotics with a (*) indicate that people have rolled on this antibiotic safely -- though it is still recommended that you be careful with these.

amoxicillin *
clarithromycin
doxycycline (common acne med) *
erythromycin
ketoconazole* (but person experienced a very strong, long roll - proceed with caution!)
lansoprazole
primaquine
tetracycline*
troleandomycin

Please note that this is NOT a complete list of all antibiotics -- if you are taking an antibiotic that is not on this list, PLEASE make a post in the Health Q&A Forum so that your antibiotic can be researched.

References:
www.pubmed.com
www.rxlist.com
www.bluelight.ru, Health Forum and Archive


----------



## superbabydoc

*golf clap for fairnymph*


----------



## bongbudda

I was on and off Flufuxacilalin (sp?) (UK) for about a year because of a toe problem and aside from the infection problems I suffered after use I can say that it was safe with;
mdma,
speed,
5-meo-dipt
amt
shrooms
acid
ghb
cannabis
dmt
5-meo-dmt
salvia.


----------



## fairnymph

^^^
Thanks! I'll read up on it and add it to the list.    
[ 02 December 2002: Message edited by: fairnymph ]


----------



## silverfucked

i didnt know that any antibiotics were enzyme inibitors! If so i wouldnt have taken MDMA with amoxicillin (875mg 3 hours prior to be exact!).. Must not be too much of an inhibitor as i took somewhere around 120mg MDMA that night and it only lasted the usual 4 hours... Either way be careful!!!


----------



## Mazin

I just finished a course of amoxicillin before i rolled one night several months ago, i think it may have had some effect as i ended up rolling for 8-9 hours.
But it was apparently a very good pill anyways, several experienced friends took it on the same night and said they felt it very strongly, they just didnt keep going as long as i did. But then I have an extremely low MDMA tolerance (i only ever take halves and have one month breaks or more) so that may have been the reason im not 100% sure


----------



## liljulz

I've read all the antibiotic and ecstasy threads but if someone has any comments specifically about or could research about 'nitrofurantoin' and 'sulfamethoxazole' and 'trimethoprim' those aren't the brand names by the way, just the chemical ones. thanks


----------



## fairnymph

Nitrofurantoin doesn't inhibit any enzymes as far as I could tell, but it does have some toxic effects (in particular, it results in oxidative stress on the body) that would probably not be great to combine with MDMA. I would be cautious about such a combination (if you do choose to do it, do a low dose of MDMA, like half a pill).
Sulfamethoxazole and Trimethoprim don't inhibit any ezymes related to MDMA metabolism. These should be safe to combine with MDMA.


----------



## staticJ

i rolled once while taking amoxicillin, and my body didnt take the MDMA very well. i had SEVER hallucinations and all wicked kinda freak outs


----------



## Droop

Gimme a F, gimme a A, gimme a Q.


----------



## mthree984

Ketoconazole is not safe to take with MDMA... it is so hard on the liver without the mdma. Ketoconazole has been known to cause hepatic toxicity and has lead to death in certain cases.


----------



## silverat

Ive been taking the antibiotic minocycline for acne, and have rolled 3 or 4 times since starting the medication. It has not caused an interaction. Keep it safe.
Peace,
Matty


----------



## Splatt

*BUMP*

I am currently on Amoxycillin (only started today), and had a flu/infection for bout 4 days... I really wanna roll Sunday night.. So I'll probably just go off them for that day. see how it goes.. WIll have lots of friends arouind me if anything goes uncomfortable.  Anyway, thanks for this FAQ fairnymph and BL!.. it's great!


----------



## daveske69

wow thx for that.. That really clears a lot of stuff up.
Im currently on Amoxycillin, each tablet contains 500 mg (as amoxycillin trihydrate) and Clavulanic acid 125 ml (as potassium clavulanate)
if anybody could clear up that stuff about trihydrate and clavulanic acid and stuff that would be great.. i was planning on having a heaps big nite new years eve but it looks as though i mite have to go a lil easy.. hehe thx in advance.


----------



## chalaine

Hello! I read the above guide for antibiotics and MDMA. I've been taking the antibiotic, clarithromycin for the past 2 days for bronchitis. I noticed that it is on the potentially dangerous combination list with MDMA.  I was wondering how safe it would be if I stop taking it today and tomorrow if I wanted to drop tomorrow night? Any input or help would be most appreciated.


----------



## MezZedUp

^^
I wouldn't recommend taking any mdxx until you're completely better and have finished the course of anti biotics. Mainly because taking pills and so on interferes with your body's ability to fight infection, and also due to the fact that 2-3 days worth of anti biotic therapy usually has only just begun to effectively attack the bug that's got you sick. It could promote resistant bacteria if you stop your treatment at this stage.

If you are going to do this anyway you should stop taking the antibiotic, 2 - 4 doses before you take mdxx (clarithromycin is usually dosed at 12 hour intervals) and also take it easy by taking less than you normally would (ie 0.5 pill if you normally start with 1) and adjust from there if needed.


----------



## sparkle_jez

wow!! thanks a lot for this thread! 
I'm 3 days into a 5 day course of amoxycillin for tonsillitus. It's making me feel a bit nauseous and dry mouthed on its own, and i've just read it doesn't react well with MDMA, so no rolling for me this weekend. Can't be bothered with the risk, i'd probably puke lots and just feel really ill, have a shit time!
I'm still pissed off though cos i'm feeling almost 100% better but I know I have to finish the course to make sure the infection in my throat is completely dead!! 
Ah well, i'll have a quiet and sober weekend, rent a film, treat myself to a pizza, do some hardcore reading! Probably good to have a little detox anyway since I did coke last weekend, and 2 beans the weekend before!
It jsut means it'll be all the better next weekend 

And yeah, i agree you should definately make this into a FAQ, it would defiantely be a very valuable source of information, because I really didn't expect that some anti-biotics are potentially dangerous in combination with MDMA. 
Top marks


----------



## abieda

i took 4 out of 10 doses of moxifloxacin HCl for strep and stopped taking it 3 days ago due to an allergic reaction. i was put on azithromycin which i will be finished taking on tuesday. i was hoping to be able to roll on my birthday (wednesday) but i haven't been able to find any information on moxifloxacin and mdma.. will it be safe for me to roll? if i still have hives then, i won't even try...


----------



## ksi

^^ The best thing is not use. You are still a bit recovering from your strep on wednesday, but I think it will turn out ok if you use some.
Just use less then you regularly do.
Good luck with your strep.


----------



## HOE911:EMERGENCY

I roll with Tetracycline just fine.


----------



## nothinginside

damn
i wish i wouldve known this...

i am on an antibiotic, or was, for a period of a week. I rolled twice, and tripped once throughout this time...

it was for an ear infection.. and .. hmm.. well the infection isn't really gone

i geuss it's time to take another round!


----------



## mmmpie

i have been taking doxycycline for about two months.  100 mgs once a day.  i'm wondering what the BEST period of time to wait after stopping the antibiotic would be.  i've heard 2 days, i've heard 4 days, etc.  also, would the amount, intervals (24 hours) and all that make a difference in determining how long to stop for?  just need to know.  thanks


----------



## mmmpie

any answers?

i'm jus considering stopping 3 days before.  my guess is that my using doxycycline for months on end (as opposed to 10 days for an infection) that i should stay of the doxy longer.  dunno.  also, the pill is mda, if that makes a difference.


----------



## MezZedUp

Rxlist.com says that the clearance rate of doxycycline is about 40% in 72 hours in persons with normal kidney function. It is unclear as to whether this refers to single dose, continuous dose or both. However, based on this, I would guess that a period closer to a week would be better in terms of having cleared the doxy. However long you stay off the doxy. before taking the mdxx I would still recommend you proceed with smaller amounts than you are used to.. remember you can always increase your dose, but once it's in, you can't take it out.


----------



## LittleBoyLost

> The following antibiotics have the potential to be dangerous, because they inhibit one of the enzymes (CYP34A) that breaks down MDMA.



Could this mean there would be a delayed onset of effects from the MDMA while also taking antibiotics?

I have taken 2 pills while on doxycycline, and had a very good roll.

Although admittedly, it took much longer to shake off my mild bronchitis/cough, which the antibiotic was prescribed for.


----------



## woodpecker

Where is the evidence MDMA suppresses the immune sytem? If you pre and post load, eat well and sleep b4 and after the experience I don't believe it.


----------



## skiingseth

*in sickness and in health.....*

i have rolled when i was getting a sore throat and ended up floored for a whole week with some nasty bugs and said i would never do that again but then..
t was comming down with somthing the eve of a big event and i didnt pay $100+ to drive there and back so i said screw it and the next day i felt even better (altho it was a day/early evening event) 

I think its not realy the MDxx but rather the pack and a half of ciggies you smoke while rolling and sharing around your vicks stick and staying up until 9am the next morning that screws you over way more than the MDxx.

thats from personal experiance!!


----------



## Psychubus

fairnymph said:
			
		

> The following antibiotics have the *potential to be dangerous*, because they inhibit one of the enzymes (CYP34A) that breaks down MDMA. Thus, you should be cautious (consider taking a 1/2 dose of MDMA) if you are taking one of these antibiotics. Antibiotics with a (*) indicate that people have rolled on this antibiotic safely -- though it is still recommended that you be careful with these.
> 
> amoxicillin *
> [/url]
> www.rxlist.com
> www.bluelight.ru, Health Forum and Archive



I would like to state that I did not have a good time with 2 pills and amoxicillin.  When the pills started kicking in, I was freezing fucking cold and shaking like mad, but sweating like crazy, I couldn't tell if I was going to be hypothermia or hyperthermia.  For some reason I did not feel thirsty at all, my friends kept making me drink water.  I also felt delirious, and started freaking out when two of my hands started tingling and went numb (I am an IV user, usually thats the beginning warning signs of possible amputation), so I immediately started doing finger exercises, putting on gloves, etc...

When I went to go urinate, the smell of my piss was REALLY REALLY strong.  I don't think I've ever smelled anything so strong before...

However, I also partied a few days straight before that with barely any sleep and did around half a gram of meth immediately before plugging those 2 pills, on top of popping a few 5-HTP to intensify the roll.  So I self-medicated myself with GHB and xanax and everything was just just sweet again (till I passed out 20 minutes into the sex anyway).


----------



## Faustus31

*Question about Antibiotics adn GHB*

I'm currently under antibiotics Amoxicilline for an ear infection. Will be any problem to take one shoot of Ghb ?? of shall I stop the antibiotic to be on the safe side?

THanx
Grtz





			
				fairnymph said:
			
		

> _I'm currently taking the antibiotic ________ , and I want to take MDMA -- is this safe?_
> 
> If you are sick enough to be taking an antibiotic, there is a good chance that you aren't healthy enough to take MDMA. MDMA supresses the immune system, making it easier to catch viruses and infections. Thus, if you are trying to fight an infection, and you take MDMA, there is a good chance that it will take you longer to recover from your infection. For this reason, it is strongly recommended that you wait until you are in better health before taking MDMA.
> There are certain cases, however, in which the antibiotic is not being taken for reasons of poor health. For example, many people take doxycycline daily for acne. In a case like this, taking MDMA will not significantly affect the user's overall health.
> If you do decide to roll, and there is no reaction between your antibiotic and MDMA (as per the lists below), then it is extremely important that you continue to take your antibiotic exactly as directed by your doctor. If you decide to stop taking your antibiotic for a day or so (because you want to roll, and your antibiotic interacts with MDMA), then make sure that you finish taking all your antibiotics after you roll.
> 
> _Should I be worried about any interactions between my antibiotic and MDMA?_
> 
> Most antibiotics are theoretically safe to combine with MDMA. I say 'theoretically' because although there are no forseeable interactions, there has been no medical research on the combination of MDMA and antibiotics.
> There are a number of people who have rolled safely on antibiotics, and to date a bad interaction between an antibiotic and MDMA has never been reported. However, this does not guarantee that you won't have an interaction, so keep this in mind.
> 
> The following antibiotics should be, theoretically, *safe* to combine with MDMA (note that these are NOT brand names, but rather the chemical names):
> 
> azithromycin
> bacitracin
> cephalosporin, and forms of (cefepime, cephalexin)
> ciprofloxacin
> flucloxacillin
> flucytosine
> griseofulvin
> isoniazid (used to treat TB)
> minocycline*
> moxifloxacin
> neomycin
> nitrofurantoin (but this may cause oxidative stress and so MDMA would be best avoided)
> penicillin
> polymyxin
> streptomycin
> sulfamethoxazole
> trimethoprim
> 
> The following antibiotics have the *potential to be dangerous*, because they inhibit one of the enzymes (CYP34A) that breaks down MDMA. Thus, you should be cautious (consider taking a 1/2 dose of MDMA) if you are taking one of these antibiotics. Antibiotics with a (*) indicate that people have rolled on this antibiotic safely -- though it is still recommended that you be careful with these.
> 
> amoxicillin *
> clarithromycin
> doxycycline (common acne med) *
> erythromycin
> ketoconazole
> lansoprazole
> primaquine
> tetracycline*
> troleandomycin
> 
> Please note that this is NOT a complete list of all antibiotics -- if you are taking an antibiotic that is not on this list, PLEASE make a post in the Health Q&A Forum so that your antibiotic can be researched.
> 
> References:
> www.pubmed.com
> www.rxlist.com
> www.bluelight.ru, Health Forum and Archive


----------



## EsourceR

Faustus31 said:
			
		

> I'm currently under antibiotics Amoxicilline for an ear infection. Will be any problem to take one shoot of Ghb ?? of shall I stop the antibiotic to be on the safe side?
> 
> THanx
> Grtz



If you interrupt the course of antibiotics (by not taking them) you risk not properly treating the ear infection.  I can't find any research to support an interaction between amoxicillin and ghb.

here's a similar thread:
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=76705&highlight=ghb+antibiotics


----------



## Fantasian

*Help with antibiotics*

Hi, my friend has problems with Latent TB.  She is very healthy and has no other medical problems. She is currently taking Isoniazid which i know is safe with MDMA however im a little unsure on Rifampicin...

Does anyone have any knowledge of this antibiotic?  
Is it possible to roll on?
I'd hate her to be stuck without a roll for 6 months....

Help appriciated....


----------



## Fantasian

BUMP! I need this answering!


----------



## Fantasian

Bump Again!


----------



## fairnymph

Rifampicin actually induces CYP 3A4. This means that MDMA will be broken down more quickly and so the effects may be weaker. The interaction should be safe, if anything, she may need to take extra MDMA. I recommend she take her normal MDMA dose but have an extra 1/2-1 pill on hand if she finds it less effective than usual.

It could mean that she will roll just as hard but the roll will be shorter -- I'm not sure by how much, but rifampicin is a strong inducer, so it could be quite significant. So re-dosing may be necessary even if the roll is not weaker than usual, just to roll for a typical length of time.

Good luck, I hope you get this info in time.


----------



## saucy2040

just out of curiosity, why would the subject of question come into if its safe for antibiotics and MDMA?

is there something necessarily bad at the thought of the combination that i havent come across?


----------



## coulage v.2

when i rolled with cillamox and cold and flue tabs my roll was very much killed


----------



## frog_e

don't forget, boys and girls, that the longer your infection lasts, the stronger the bugs become... especially if you're killing off the weaker ones with antibiotics... so the stronger onces can divide/multiply.

You should give your body the best possible chance of recovery... superbugs that are resistant to all known antibiotics are a very very real threat...

If you're sick enough to need antibiotics, then you shouldn't be rolling... you should be in bed, drinking heaps of water and dosing up on vitamins; helping your body fight off the infection as much as possible....

you are incubating bugs that could potentially kill, not just you, but poeple you spread them on to.... and this isn't paranoia... this is happening... eg: there are now Staph bugs in hospital that can not be killed and are wiping out patients like crazy... the overuse of antibiotics in our society needs to be curbed, and you should start by ensuring you need to take the minimal amount possible.... going out and taking mdma is probably one of the worst things you can do - especially if you're sharing bottles and vicks sticks and hugging and kissing and touching everyone.... have a little bit of social responsibility!

/end rant


----------



## Vickyc

Really bad experience with eurythromycin & E. Took 5 pills, which may seem a lot, but i've taken 5 before, and usually take 3-4. Anyway, ended up in hospital. They called it an 'Ecstasy Overdose'

I'd also taken aspirin, but i doubt this was the cause.

I'd love to find out if it really was the eurythromycin that caused me to react the way i did. I felt as though i wasnt coming up off the pills at first, then the more i took the more i came up. Hours and hours later it felt like it had worn off a little and i could go to sleep, but half an hour later my heart was racing and i had very bad hallucinations. it was terrifying frankly. heart rate was 125 at its peak - i hear its only 150 for a full on heart attack. Scary stuff

dont do it!


----------



## Vottnest

this really is a great thread. does anyone else have any experience on tetracycline combined with mdma? and combined with other kinds of drugs?
thanks


----------



## DarksidePharmacist

Can verify that amoxicillin shouldnt be mixed with MDMA. i rolled last weekend while i was halfway through my course of amox. Started out ok, on the same pills as my friends. i seemed to be feeling the effects a little more than them. I redosed, and bang... on my ass, hallucinating, sweating and generally feeling pretty crappy. Thats the first time this has happened, and since none of my friends had dramas with those pills, il put it down to the amox.


----------



## lilychrome

Vottnest said:
			
		

> this really is a great thread. does anyone else have any experience on tetracycline combined with mdma? and combined with other kinds of drugs?
> thanks



Hey,

I've used tetracycline with MDMA, Coke and Speed. Plus alcohol. 

I would say that it made be roll harder than usual, so if you were going to mix them I'd do it cautiously. 

When I took drugs with tetracycline I was a bit of a noob and was naive - I did think before doing it that I should perhaps do some research into the effects of mixing them but I didnt actually do it, just went ahead and partyed anyway. Just to point out as well, I wasnt really ill - as I wasnt taking the antibiotics for anything that bad, like a fever or something - I had a gum infection and it had pretty much cleared up by the time I rolled. 

The night was kinda crazy and I dont remember it all too well (in a good way though!) but I do remember coming up pretty hard and having to go sit outside on my own for a short time while I got my head together but then I was fine. I personally dont mix it up anymore like I did that night (I think I consumed 3-4 pills, about 1/2g of coke, a couple of bombs of speed along with about 1/2 a bottle of vodka over about a 4 hour period) - prefer to simply stick to a couple of vodka and cokes to get me in the mood and then just use molly, tend to stop drinking alcohol as well once Ive started to feel the effects now.


----------



## Ginger Jack

I take 500mg of amoxicillin every night and I've noticed I cant roll anymore.
I dont hve a tolerance cause it was my first roll I've taken for 12 months.
I was told that amoxicillin was causing the MDMA to not break down right in my stomach, thus why I couldnt roll<
Would Railling MDMA for now on be a better idea?
(Goal being it wouldnt have to go to my stomach, avoiding the amoxicillin messing it up)


----------



## princess.jessa

wondering if anyone has had an experience with Phenoxymethylpenicillin also called Abbocillin VK....


----------



## RallyB

wondering if you can roll if you are taking a series of clindamycin, im supposed to take about 900 mg throught the day for a strep infection but i have an event that i would like to roll at in about 10 days, any help at all would be appreciated(as far as i know that is the chemical name for the drug)


----------



## Mirage_202

Just this past Saturday I did E while I was on Amoxicillin for Tonsillitis. I had only taken my first dose of it on Tuesday.
I didn't take ANY Amoxicillin on Saturday or two of the doses on Friday just to be safe. 
I started out with a half tab just to be safe and ended up rolling fine on the E, except at around 4:00 in the morning (I was still flying high as a kite!) my tonsillitis just started to drive me crazy. It hurt, everytime I swallowed I felt like I was going to gag - it was brutal. I took an Amoxicillin at that point (4am) and then continued taking it ever since. 

I dont' know if it's just because I was on antibiotic but it's now Monday and I'm STILL feeling e-tarded, this usually only lasts for half a day to a day for me. 
There was definitely a lot of speed/meth in the E that we took because everyone who took it just could not sleep - everyone ended up staying up all night/day until they got home that night. BRUTAL! 

I don't know if I'd really recommend doing it while you're on amoxicillin to be honest, my throat was really hurting the next day even though I felt fine while I was rolling. I've definitely prolonged the healing of my tonsillitis so I have yet to really decide if I feel it was worth it. 

Play safe!


----------



## Jakeperson

princess.jessa said:
			
		

> wondering if anyone has had an experience with Phenoxymethylpenicillin also called Abbocillin VK....



Rolled quite hard on it and had a great time, however, the tonsilitus that it was for got worse and I ended up in hospital with that and glandular fever.

Won't kill the roll but be carefull with how sick you really are.

P.s I don't condone the use of ecstasy with any antibiotic or any other drug for that matter.
However I do it and have no authority to stop you doing it also.
Be safe.


----------



## LoganDezzy

Im on biaxin XL for my stomach and I was wondering if it would be safe to take ecstasy with that or should I skip a day of antibiotics to be safe?


----------



## waterheart776

LoganDezzy said:
			
		

> Im on biaxin XL for my stomach and I was wondering if it would be safe to take ecstasy with that or should I skip a day of antibiotics to be safe?



Clarithromycin Extended Release? (Biaxin XL's generic name). Skipping a day wouldn't do much.

It's not recommended. As it states in the FAQ:



			
				Handy-dandy FAQ said:
			
		

> The following antibiotics have the potential to be dangerous, because they inhibit one of the enzymes (CYP34A) that breaks down MDMA. Thus, you should be cautious (consider taking a 1/2 dose of MDMA) if you are taking one of these antibiotics. Antibiotics with a (*) indicate that people have rolled on this antibiotic safely -- though it is still recommended that you be careful with these.
> 
> amoxicillin *
> *clarithromycin (BIAXIN)*
> doxycycline (common acne med) *
> erythromycin
> ketoconazole
> lansoprazole
> primaquine
> tetracycline*
> troleandomycin



EDIT: Plus, if you're on it for your stomach, I wouldn't recommend taking ecstasy orally. (Vomiting, possible acute worsening of whatever stomach condition got you on that antibiotic in the first place) If you can stand to, plug the pill. There's an FAQ for it somewhere here.....


----------



## OhEmGee

I'm currently taking trimethoprim (brand name is Septra DS.) I'll finish the regimen on Wednesday, and I intend to roll Saturday night. Anyone have any experience with this particular antibiotic? Should I be okay, since there are a few days in between? It's for a urinary tract infection, not a flu-like condition like strep or a sinus infection, so I'm not concerned too much about exasperating the illness...

An answer before, say, Wednesday would be nice :]


----------



## Baazeke

Hi,

As you can see it's my first post here. 
I've done some research on the forum and have concluded that amoxicilline isn't the best combination with mdma.
I'm going to a party next saturday and was planning on taking 250mg of md, but I'm taking amoxicilline just for a minor infection (my wisdom teeth are killing me). So I've stopped taking it today hoping that it wouldn't ruin me.

My question being: Does anyone have experience with this and do you recommend another dose (I've never took more than 120mg)?


----------



## raverchick

Hi, 

Hoping for some help? I am taking the antibiotic Oxytetracycline for acne and hoping to take ecstasy on Saturday night, does anyone know whether this is safe or should I not do it?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## olskoolrollrz

hello all i have been prescribed antibiotics ..i am planning to roll before i go on them..should i just wait an extra day before starting them after rolling thanks appreciate all input
Olskool


----------



## Timothyleary

*mdma...*

i am currently taking Acyclovir 800 mg for herpes zoster but tomorrow my friends want to roll.

can i mix them?


----------



## paul87

*mdma while on roxithromycin*

is it safe to take ecstasy while on the antibiotic roxithromycin, as this antibioic is not on the original list


----------



## Knife

Halfway through a 875mg Amoxcillian 125mg Clavulanic Acid course and rolled on Friday night without reading on interactions with x. 

Anyway about 50 minutes into my roll I needed to sit feeling very blurry, dizzy and unwell, stomach felt very very acidic, ended up vomiting and feeling very crap, looking very pale for the next 2 hours or so. At last that passed and I was able to get back into it very strongly without redosing for the last 2 hours or so.

Wouldn't do it again on antibiotics.


----------



## justin_321

*Erythromycin stearate*

I'm currently taking the antibiotic Erythromycin stearate for my acne, and I want to take MDMA on friday
its thursday now... if i dont take my antibiotics for today and tomorrow, should i be ok to take MDMA on friday night?
xx


----------



## MaNa

no problems with erythromycin with:
-cannabis
-cocaine
-ritalin


----------



## mr.clean

i was recently given a tetanus shot and was prescribed augmentin for 10 days. would be ok for me to roll? would there be any adverse reactions when its mixed? anyone with experience on this? thanks


----------



## wurm

*Erythromycin and MDMA*

Alright, I just purposely created an account just to let people know what it's like taking ecstasy while on *erythromycin*, because I couldn't find an answer anywhere so I tried it without knowing.

I'm taking 333mg of erythromycin for a cut that became infected near my eye (it's fine now). Me and a few of my friends took 2 bombs each and after about an hour they kicked in, hard.

I didn't experience any problems at all during it's peek. It was actually the most fun I had in a long time. You'll just sweat a good bit (it's normal) and probably breathe heavier.

The thing is the comedown. It was TERRIBLE. Here's a few things that happened to me:

- body temperature fluctuations (pretty hot for the most part)
- lots of sweat
- inability to concentrate/focus
- very light headed when standing up
- upset stomach (feels like you want to puke after every bit of liquid you drink)
- harder to urinate
- incredibly fast heartbeat
- weird breathing patterns
- numbness in face (still can't feel my face at all, especially mouth)
- very small hallucinations
- really slow movements/motor skills

I felt like absolutely crap. I couldn't sleep at all either. Before I took the pills, I was worried what was going to happen, I didn't want to end up in the hospital or anything like that. The key thing is not to freak yourself out, don't convince yourself that bad things are going to happen. Focus on the positive side.

For those of you still trying to decide whether to do it or not while on erythromycin, I'd suggest to do it. Obviously, do this at your own risk and do whatever you feel is right. Hope this helps some of you out.


----------



## BertieBiteSize

I just started taking Clavamel Forte which contain amoxicillin for an ear infection but i plan on going nuts on friday for a friends birthday. Think its ok to roll?


----------



## drkzk

Hey, I need some help.

I'm starting Clarithromycin 500mg 2 times a day for 10 days and based on that I would be done the morning of a BIG party. Is it safe to dose that day, or would a few days without the antibiotics be necessary?


----------



## cutlery69

drkzk said:


> Hey, I need some help.
> 
> I'm starting Clarithromycin 500mg 2 times a day for 10 days and based on that I would be done the morning of a BIG party. Is it safe to dose that day, or would a few days without the antibiotics be necessary?



I am literally in the exact same situation (same drug, same dose, same length)

For me I'm planning on today (Tuesday) being the last time I take the clarithromycin, then the party's Thursday night.

Any help would be appreciated!
Either way I'll tell you how it goes


----------



## drkzk

cutlery69 said:


> I am literally in the exact same situation (same drug, same dose, same length)
> 
> For me I'm planning on today (Tuesday) being the last time I take the clarithromycin, then the party's Thursday night.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!
> Either way I'll tell you how it goes



Just make sure to take half the dose to be safe.

On a side note I've successfully used k while on the script, without the k's potency being affected. MDMA is probably another ballgame, though.


----------



## cutlery69

Well... I a had a few drinks and a joint when I got to the party.
That's what I'll normally do before a roll.. and usually just a bit of alcohol and cannabis would do next to nothing to me, but after about half an hour my nausea was so bad I had to leave and couldn't even take the pill....

The clarithromycin is the only thing I can think of that would have caused this..
be careful of that stuff


----------



## drkzk

My last dose of Biaxin was approx. 48 hours prior to dropping. I stopped 3 doses of 500mg early.

I dropped a stupid amount of mdma/e yet and was fine.
Mixed 2 regular speedy pills, 1 suspected 2ci or foxy-cut pill, and drank a bottle filled with approximately 700mg of pure with other people... drinking about half to myself. Also mixed with half a gram of ketamine.

Noticed some visual things, but nothing different than when I mixed the research chem cut pill with ketamine.


----------



## realfuzzhead

Good looking out, thats a preet good list you got there.


----------



## mr.clean

im taking 500mg cephalexin 4x a day for a cut on my hand. the original post says that its "theoretically" safe to combine x and cephalexin. has anyone tried rolling while on this antibiotic? any input ? thanks


----------



## DCP420

cephalexin


----------



## DCP420

im on cephalexin right now... 4 pills a day for an eye infection


----------



## cannaboid

*amoxy and mdma: just take less?*

Hey guys,

So I see a lot of people have had trouble with amoxicillin and mdma.  Given that it only prevents the breakdown of x, what about if I just took like half of what I usually do?

If any of the people who reported having problems could specify whether they took their usual amount or took a reduced amount that'd be very helpful.  Thanks


----------



## Party Monkey

*Sodium fusidate & rifampicin*

Hi All, 

hoping someone can help me out prior to Easter (Apr 11/12)

Currently taking:
*Fucidin(R) contains 250mg *Sodium fusidate*, &
*Rimycin containing 300mg *rifampicin*.

I take each of these twice per day.

I will be eleven days into a one month course of these antibiotics when I intend to roll with a couple of pills.

What are the side effects? Should I be concerned?
I understand that my recovery will be hindered by interrupting the antibiotics - but what things should I be concerned about on the night?

How many days (hours) prior to dropping a pill should I halt taking the anti's and how long after is safe to recommence my medication? Or am I fine to continue taking the antibiotics throughout?

Any help is appreciated...I did already see a posting referencing rifampicin which suggested maybe a weaker high as a result...?

Thanks,
PM


----------



## mikethekoala

*antibiotics + meth*

I know that meth and mdma aren't entirely the same, but I figure that the effects on the immune system should be somewhat similar.

so anyways, I was prescribed amoxicillin 3x a day for 10 days, i can't recall the dose, and I was smoking meth about once a day to every other day.
Well basically, my nasal infection did not go away, and as soon as my prescription ran out, my nasal infection returned, seemingly worse than it had been before.

I had to go back to the doctor and got azithromycin (Zithromax) one dose daily for 5 days.

My immune system can generally be described as lazy, so getting sick is pretty common for me. I am guessing that my poor immune system, coupled with my meth habit, led to the nasal infection in the first place, and then also led to its persisting.


----------



## drm916

so.. how long after I am off the antibiotic should i wait to roll? how long does the amoxiccilin stay in my system?

I took my last dose on monday evening about 7pm. I want to roll this friday night.


----------



## ert34

Hi, first post here, would really appreciate some help.

I just finished a 7 day long course of metronizadole today but I know that drinking alcohol in the next 48 hours would have serious side effects. So I won't be doing that.
Im also on doxycycline until tomorrow.

However, I was wondering if anyone can tell me if I should avoid mdma in the same way as alcohol or would it be safe to do tomorrow night?

I've tried researching it but can't find anything on the reaction between the drugs.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## bavm

OP:  can you clarify if CYP34A is actually a typo for CYP3A4, looking for information in inducing these enzymes and wanted to make sure we were referencing the same thing.

thanks


----------



## vicksta

Hi There,

SWIM is on a 10 day course of Erythromycin 400mg, two tablets twice daily with food, started Wednesday. Knows it is a stupid idea to roll given that it will take longer to fight off infection but would still really appreciate advice as this is one of the antibiotics listed to have an interaction with MDMA. If she was to go ahead with the plan to roll on Saturday night/Sunday morning would it be better to miss Saturday morning and evening doses and just take things a bit slower than usual than to keep taking the antibiotics? Would it be preferable to drop the Friday night dose as well?

Thoughts much appreciated - not sure if she is stupid enough to go ahead with this anyway but would like to know none the less.

Thanks


----------



## John Lewis

Damn, wish I'd known this at the time. I was on tetracycline for a year for acne when I was using mdma regularly. Would this mean that any neurotoxicity was amplified?


----------



## onondrim

Hey,
I am currently on amoxicillin ( augmentin 875) and this thursday mornign is end for treatment( total 6 days of taking this antibiotic), i want to take same mdma ( crystals) on friday night, need a advice about it...
read all the topic but just didnt find the answer about rolling few days after the amoxicillin treatment.


----------



## bigred1669

*effects of mdma while infected with mrsa*

I currently am infected with mrsa and want to know if it is safe to take mdma. I'm on the antibiotic bactrim. Any information wud be great.


----------



## srr6288

*Flagyl (Metronidazole)*

What about metronidazole? Will that mix badly with MDMA? I'm not talking "make me sick" but like death?


----------



## slush puppie

I can report that Phenoxymethylpenicillin Potassium seemed fine with 170mg Methylone + 50 Butylone, no ill effects after, but not lessening of the comedown the next day like some people seem to have reported.


----------



## amphetqueen67

I have to disagree about mdma weakening your immune system. I got the flu before a festival and was miserably sick. Rolling actually made me feel much better. My congestion and sore throat were much more manageable and I had a migraine that went away. Granted I don't roll very often, this was the 7th time I believe. But everyone's body reacts a little differently I suppose.


----------



## HigherAwareness

staticJ said:


> i rolled once while taking amoxicillin, and my body didnt take the MDMA very well. i had SEVER hallucinations and all wicked kinda freak outs


Identical story here


----------



## HigherAwareness

Thanks for the Information.


----------



## thenewkevsters

*tonsillitis*

I bought a ticket for an event i have been waiting months for. I now have tonsillitis and am taking Cefdinir or generic omnicef 300mg. My event is in a few days.
Question is will it be safe to take the antibiotic with my popping?


----------



## pLur4eVer<33

> The following antibiotics have the potential to be dangerous, because they inhibit one of the enzymes (CYP34A) that breaks down MDMA. Thus, you should be cautious (consider taking a 1/2 dose of MDMA) if you are taking one of these antibiotics. Antibiotics with a (*) indicate that people have rolled on this antibiotic safely -- though it is still recommended that you be careful with these.
> 
> amoxicillin *
> clarithromycin
> *doxycycline* (common acne med) *
> erythromycin
> ketoconazole* (but person experienced a very strong, long roll - proceed with caution!)
> lansoprazole
> primaquine
> tetracycline*
> troleandomycin



ok so someone help me out here, like just a quick pm, but in the (safe) list it says doxycycline, which is (what my doctor told me) a weaker version of monocycline. and in the (unsafe) list it says monocycline. so i have a bottle of each medication which i use for acne, and i noticed that my roll was ALOT more fun when i had taken the doxy, rather than the mono. its not like i went out of my way to look this up i just came across it but if anyone has any info on whether or not this is all just in my head please hit me up


----------



## TearItDown

thenewkevsters said:


> I bought a ticket for an event i have been waiting months for. I now have tonsillitis and am taking Cefdinir or generic omnicef 300mg. My event is in a few days.
> Question is will it be safe to take the antibiotic with my popping?



I have the same question except I have strep


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Sulfamethoxazole and Trimethoprim don't inhibit any ezymes related to MDMA metabolism. These should be safe to combine with MDMA.


Although a pharmacist recently warned that extremem dehydration while taking both drugs in combination (Septra, for example) can cause them to recrystallize in the kidneys causing stones.  He gave the example that one would need to suffer the type of dehydration equivalent to running a marathon on an 80 degree day.  Some parties in hot venues are filled with marathon dancing + MDMA encourages dehydration as it is so bear that in mind if combining either of these antibiotics with MDMA.


----------



## manwiththeplan

Hey guys
Im currently taking augmentin (amoxcillin) but for a sinus infection. I've had it for about a month now. I dont feel sick really, i just have bad congestion, to the point where its blocking my left Eustachian tube. (Cuts off alot of hearing in that ear) I took my first two doses yesterday. I'm going to coachella this weekend and I wanted to roll on friday. Any advice whether i should take a day break or not? Or just not take it at all? Thanks


----------



## RhythmSpring

The original post is confusing. It says in the beginning that it is completely safe to take MDMA with doxycycline, but then doxy appears in the "potential to be dangerous" list. Well, which is it?


----------



## RhythmSpring

bump. anyone have an answer for my question about doxy? safe or not?


----------



## RhythmSpring

Well this is frustrating. 

hooray for harm reduction?


----------



## addictivepersona

I'm sorry you haven't gotten the answer here that you're looking for, RhythmSpring--Have you tried using a search engine in the mean time?


----------



## RhythmSpring

A search on "doxycycline MDMA" yields varying results: 
-The combination is potentially dangerous
-People have rolled fine, if not better while on it.
-doxycycline potentiates MDMA by inhibiting a certain enzyme (the same enzyme that grapefruit juice inhibits)
-doxycycline may even be neuroprotective. 

Hmmm, sounds enticing...


----------



## mgmt&mdma

^^yeah i was on doxycycline in november (i got moved up to minocycline) and i rolled fine. 

i really doubt its neuroprotective though hahaha.


----------



## Care

RhythmSpring said:


> bump. anyone have an answer for my question about doxy? safe or not?



I wish I'd seen this when you posted it as I have been taking doxycycline for a little over a year and also do MDMA occasionally. 

Even though the Op's list says doxy is an unsafe antibiotic to take with MDMA I have rolled 3 or 4 times while on doxy and havent noticed any difference or ill effects. I skipped a dose to take the MDMA just so it wasnt fresh in my system, but i cant say weather or not that made any difference or if it was a good idea.

I take 200mg doxy daily for acne btw.


----------



## bugbite

*Curiosity*

I'm currently taking Clindamycin 300 MG for an oral infection and will not finish till sun morning, I'm facing the opportunity of encountering some MDMA and or hallucinogens this weekend and really do not want to do something stupid.  If anyone has any type of information regarding my health risk when mixing the two that would be fantastic.  Thanks for the fantastic thread be easy
BB


----------



## Karmatica

*Experience*

I am halfway through a script for AMOXICILLIN (50mg, 3x daily, for 10 days). I rolled 2 nights ago. As previously stated in this thread, there were VERY NOTICEABLE EFFECTS. I had not even thought about a possible medication reaction before the roll, but my unusual experience sent me researching. I was with 3 other people who had a more typical reaction to the MDMA.

We all ate at 9:30, then took one pill at 11, then I came up much faster than them, rolling alone for about 45 minutes until they caught up. It was great. I started to get scared when my vision started to blur, but I figured it was just because of my enlarged pupils. But I brushed it off because I was feeling great. I started chewing. Also normal. At 3, We took our second dose. That's when my experience began to change. I got even dizzier. Threw up. Teeth started chattering uncontrollably (Very glad I had my binky). Then my whole body started shaking. It took every ounce of effort I could give to keep my eyes from rolling back. I started to foam at the mouth. My friends were fine. By the time everyone was going to sleep, around 8am, I was still very high. I could not blink without losing myself to a very very vivid hallucination. If the remaining chemical had not been thrown up early on, I don't know what could have happened.

I would recommend anyone that is considering rolling on AMOXICILLIN to USE EXTREME CAUTION.


----------



## Darksidesam

Karmatica said:


> I am halfway through a script for AMOXICILLIN (50mg, 3x daily, for 10 days). I rolled 2 nights ago. As previously stated in this thread, there were VERY NOTICEABLE EFFECTS. I had not even thought about a possible medication reaction before the roll, but my unusual experience sent me researching. I was with 3 other people who had a more typical reaction to the MDMA.
> 
> We all ate at 9:30, then took one pill at 11, then I came up much faster than them, rolling alone for about 45 minutes until they caught up. It was great. I started to get scared when my vision started to blur, but I figured it was just because of my enlarged pupils. But I brushed it off because I was feeling great. I started chewing. Also normal. At 3, We took our second dose. That's when my experience began to change. I got even dizzier. Threw up. Teeth started chattering uncontrollably (Very glad I had my binky). Then my whole body started shaking. It took every ounce of effort I could give to keep my eyes from rolling back. I started to foam at the mouth. My friends were fine. By the time everyone was going to sleep, around 8am, I was still very high. I could not blink without losing myself to a very very vivid hallucination. If the remaining chemical had not been thrown up early on, I don't know what could have happened.
> 
> I would recommend anyone that is considering rolling on AMOXICILLIN to USE EXTREME CAUTION.



Thank you for sharing this, Great first post.
I know very little about mixing of MDMA and Antibiotics, or any other Substance. 
I just know you shouldnt mix them is all.

One of the nastiest ones ive seen is where someone mixed AMT with it


----------



## noxy

Hi, i'm new and have a bit of a problem.

I'm going to a trance festival tomorrow. I've been looking forward to it for weeks. However, having been feeling rather ill all week, i've just found out i apparently have tonsilitis. My throat is rather painful, but the illness hasn't got so bad that i've had a fever or anything, yet. 

I've been prescribed phenoxymethylpenicillin-kalium. 3 per day. I was hoping to take mdma tomorrow evening, and possibly on Saturday too. Would people not recommend this combination? If i were going to mix mdma and antibiotics, is it better to skip a couple of doses, or reduce the amount of mdma i take?

In situations like this i'd normally skip taking the drugs and focus on recovery. However, this weekend really is of particular importance. I'm meeting up with a girl i've liked for a long time (we only get to see each other around once per year) and she's made it quite clear that something will probably happen between us once we've had a few dips. Hence i really want to get high with her this weekend


----------



## modern buddha

^ I know that tonsilitis is a pain in the arse, as I used to get it six times a year. I know you really want to get high and have sex, but I'm pretty sure it'll be difficult to focus on enjoying yourself when you can't even drink water to stay hydrated. I say focus on recovery, tell everyone you are in a lot of pain and stay sober.

Of course, that probably won't happen, but it's my very highly recommended course of action. Tonsilitis is very painful and I can only imagine that you won't have a very good night of being high. If that girl actually likes you, she'll have sex with you anyway, especially if she's dipped a few times. If need be, stay home this weekend. You have so many weekends (and fish in the sea who won't just have sex while they are high) ahead of you. Focus on recovery.

Edit: and welcome to BL.


----------



## JB153

Just got prescribed 500mg of Clarithromycin and am wondering if anyone has had any experience rolling with it? I know in the faq it says rolling on biaxin could be potentially dangerous but I want to know how its reacted with others.


----------



## BoRoG

bugbite said:


> I'm currently taking Clindamycin 300 MG for an oral infection and will not finish till sun morning, I'm facing the opportunity of encountering some MDMA and or hallucinogens this weekend and really do not want to do something stupid.  If anyone has any type of information regarding my health risk when mixing the two that would be fantastic.  Thanks for the fantastic thread be easy
> BB


 
Any word on this?  I am also on clindamycin and was wondering the interactions.  I did some searching on pub med and it seems that clindamycin may inhibit cyp3a4 in vitro by 26%.  I'm not sure if this is a moderate, weak or strong reaction.  Anyone with some more details care to shed some light?


----------



## browncat

Hello,

Theres this gig ive been looking forward to for a month now and its tomorrow (24th), ive been on cefadroxil 1g (2x500mg) every 12 hours for 48 hours now (ive taken 8 tablets or 4 grams so far)

By coincidence im taking them at 12 am and 12 pm, should i skip the 12 pm tomorrow afternoon and continue my treatment on sunday 12 pm? (so basically stopping for 24 hours) or is it not even needed since i saw "cefa-" was in the safe list but im not sure :/ I suppose it is worth mentioning that im not feeling very well at all right now but what i hope is to feel good enough tomorrow to do it, since i REALLY do not want my flu to repeat itself starting on sunday, oh and the thing i want to take is ecstasy in pill form.

Thank you for reading and any help would be appricated!


----------



## attempt4

I wish I could help, but i'm going to bump this up a bit so perhaps somebody else who can relate will see it.

Seeing as "Cefa-" is in the safe list, I would presume that you would be fine. Though in the interests of harm reduction, it's better not to take any risks so you'r right on in asking us. H

Hopefully someone more experienced with this can help.


----------



## browncat

attempt4 said:


> I wish I could help, but i'm going to bump this up a bit so perhaps somebody else who can relate will see it.
> 
> Seeing as "Cefa-" is in the safe list, I would presume that you would be fine. Though in the interests of harm reduction, it's better not to take any risks so you'r right on in asking us. H
> 
> Hopefully someone more experienced with this can help.


 
Thanks for the response but ive decided i wont go in the end, altough i feel much better today im sure if i go even if i dont take anything ill get my flu to repeat itself and that combined with the comedown ill have for a few days is really not a great option considering im starting uni on monday AND a job on wednesday , oh well ill just have to wait till the 14th of oct when theres another one  

thanks for the pm too, attempt4


----------



## attempt4

I think you've made the right choice man....just relax at home and get better! There will always be more raves 

Take it easy


----------



## hypnosis1890

i was wondering if there were any negative effects on clindamycin when you mix it ecstasy


----------



## Karmatica

This is the best list I know of as far as lists of what may be safe and what is considered potentially dangerous:

http://www.drugs-forum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34906

If you're not sure, it's better not to chance it, don't wanna hear a sad story on the news tomorrow morning.


----------



## deman13

I have my last doxycycline tablet this Friday. And I am already cured as I am feeling fine. Am I safe taking this pill?


----------



## notsoholyroller

My friend is taking Piperacillin Tazobactam aka Zosyn and he would like to roll on some molly. Does anyone know if this combo is safe? Did not see the drug listed and also Google has yielded not a whole lot of information except that it is a long acting 
Penicillin. I know that is on the safe list but want to be as sure as possible. I know nothing is 100 percent.. Thanks in advance !

Edit: He is taking Metformen 500mg 2 times a day for Type 1 Diabetes and plans to test his sugar and has meds on hand in case of a spike.


----------



## shon

*hi*



mthree984 said:


> Ketoconazole is not safe to take with MDMA... it is so hard on the liver without the mdma. Ketoconazole has been known to cause hepatic toxicity and has lead to death in certain cases.


 
as a result of infection im taking antibiotics called  Ofloxacin so   im planning to rolll real hard this friday so i need to know is marijuana mdma lsd or shrooms are ok .  please help(=


----------



## shon

as a result of infection im taking antibiotics called Ofloxacin so im planning to rolll real hard this friday so i need to know is marijuana mdma lsd or shrooms are ok . please help(=


----------



## CJD

*Metronidazole / Flagyl & MDMA*

I'm taking Metronidazole (Flagyl) for 7 days (starting today) and plan on rolling this weekend. 

I asked a pharmacist friend re: interactions and she said it should be fine. She did warn NOT to drink on this or else I will get really sick. 

Has anyone taken this before?


----------



## Irishlad93

CJD said:


> I'm taking Metronidazole (Flagyl) for 7 days (starting today) and plan on rolling this weekend.
> 
> I asked a pharmacist friend re: interactions and she said it should be fine. She did warn NOT to drink on this or else I will get really sick.
> 
> Has anyone taken this before?



Im the same i got them today for a gum infection and wanna go out sunday night.is there defo no drinking with them and do u think it would be safe t drop a pill after it? Also do u think i should not bother with the antibiotics sunday if i plan on dropping pills?


----------



## Irishlad93

Btw cheers t every1 for this thread.. Seriously helpfull! theres been no one with very bad scenarios so iv my mind made up


----------



## buzz88

I dropped on doxycycline, I read here it was advisable to only take half a pill, but I took a full one (last night and two nights ago) and was grand.
I came up a bit quicker and came down a bit worse than other times, but other than that I was ok.
But I guess it is all down to the person, so I would still recommend being safe.


----------



## bmn

I wanted to post my experience with Clarithromycin (Biaxin) & 2CI because when I tried to research it beforehand I found NO solid information. I know mixing Clarithromycin & MDMA is not advised so I was a little worried about taking the 2CI. I'm on a heavy dose of Clarithromycin (I had pneumonia a while ago and it just wouldn't completely go away), 500mg twice a day for a couple weeks, & I took 20mg of 2CI. I took half the Clarithromycin (250mg) the morning of my trip. It makes me pretty nauseous & gives me a bad stomach ache normally. The 2CI amplified that a LOT. The high was VERY intense but lasted only about 4 hours. I felt pretty sick early on and extremely disoriented but after a bit I felt fine, just lost in my own world, no other negative side effects. But I'm definitely glad I took half my dose of Clarithromycin. If you're going to mix the two just be prepared for nausea and a super intense high.


----------



## iibansukii

*Augmentin and mdma*

I was prescribed augmentin today (amoxicillin and clavulanic acid) I do have an infection in my throat and that's why i was prescribed this antibiotics. I even took a rocephin shot into my butt. I am going to roll on Friday for sure and I was wondering if it would be a better idea to start taking the antibiotics after friday or if I should just start taking them today and stop for about a day (friday) and start it again. I know that it's not a good idea to stop taking your antibiotics before theyre done.. So should I just not take them until a day after friday or should I just take them starting today and skip a day of antibiotics for when i roll? thank you!


----------



## trailer101

did you have any experience with your ofloxacin and mdma? I'm due to go to a festival at the end of my course of ofloxacin and metronidazole and am trying to gather as much info as I can!


----------



## marie.claire

trailer101 said:


> did you have any experience with your ofloxacin and mdma? I'm due to go to a festival at the end of my course of ofloxacin and metronidazole and am trying to gather as much info as I can!



Ofloxacin can cause arrythmia, so you should definitely be careful there (since MDMA is a stimulant). Metronidazole should be fine, but be careful with alcohol - it can make you really nauseous and there's a possibility for central toxic serotonin reaction! Good luck and be safe


----------



## trailer101

marie.claire said:


> Ofloxacin can cause arrythmia, so you should definitely be careful there (since MDMA is a stimulant). Metronidazole should be fine, but be careful with alcohol - it can make you really nauseous and there's a possibility for central toxic serotonin reaction! Good luck and be safe



Thanks for the info! :D I'm not a big drinker so all safe there! I was concerned about serotonin sydrome and the md, as obviously md works by blocking serotonin reuptake - does anyone know what the risk actually is? Would love to hear from anyone who had rolled on either olfloxcin or metronidazole pleeasee!


----------



## Charliebk

Hi Im 17 i just finished chemotherapy a month ago and I used to pop e all the time before I started treatment. Can anyone tell me if it okay to start taking ecstasy again? Or should I wait longer? And I am also taking an antibiotic 3 times a week twice a day to prevent lung disease for another two months, so is it safe to starting rolling again??


----------



## buffalosoldier

Charliebk said:


> Hi Im 17 i just finished chemotherapy a month ago and I used to pop e all the time before I started treatment. Can anyone tell me if it okay to start taking ecstasy again? Or should I wait longer? And I am also taking an antibiotic 3 times a week twice a day to prevent lung disease for another two months, so is it safe to starting rolling again??



mate are you serious? 
are you really planing doing a heavy drug like E after chemo? even when your are taking antibiotics???

I would recommend strong weed like AK-47 strains, but not smoked as you had lung  cancer??? 
eating it in cookies or chocolate cake would be ok and pretty fun I guess..


----------



## fakeplastictrees4

I will be 2 days post antibiotic treatment when I plan to roll. I am going to be taking Amoxiclav for 10 days starting tomorrow, I am going to a music festival on the 8th. Will I be okay to roll?

considering stopping treatment a day or two early if I make a good recovery.  I am a small 120 woman so I feel as though a smaller dosage of antibiotics will be fine. These are apparently strong ones as well.


----------



## dangeroz

Its notting hill carnival this weekend which is europes biggest party, only once a year, and i got an infection from a foot blister. The flucloxacillin is on the safe list but i cant see Phenoxymethyl penicillin potassium anywhere. I saw penicillin on the safe list but didnt know if the ones im taking are different. I dont want to miss any doses because i really want to heal but also want to roll for carnival. Im on day two of the antibiotics and its 3 days until the party. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

I don't think anyone who wants to be healthy should take MDMA.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

^This thread isn't about judging, mate - it's about using your DOC (MDMA) safely.


----------



## jesseperkie

Hi guys

Going to a festival and about to start taking Paromomycin Sulphate for intestine bug, is this safe with mdxx or should i hold off on the antibiotics untill im finished at the festival?


----------



## optimuswind

What exactly is the danger of this enzyme not being broken down?

I rolled for the first time last week and I take Oxytetracycline antibiotics for acne, it's not in your list, but tetracycline is, and even has a * to indicate someone rolled safely on it?

Would this mean that any neurotoxicity was amplified?


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> ^This thread isn't about judging, mate - it's about using your DOC (MDMA) safely.



Who's judging? I'm merely giving my opinion like everyone else.


----------



## fakeplastictrees4

optimuswind said:


> What exactly is the danger of this enzyme not being broken down?
> 
> I rolled for the first time last week and I take Oxytetracycline antibiotics for acne, it's not in your list, but tetracycline is, and even has a * to indicate someone rolled safely on it?
> 
> Would this mean that any neurotoxicity was amplified?


 
I was on minocycline for acne last year, and I rolled several times while on it. 

I was also prescribed amoxicillin for a sinus infection this august and rolled 2 days while I was on it and then 2 days after  I finished my prescription. No ill effects, I think I may have been a bit sensitive to mdma but then again I am sensitive to MDMA in general. 

But neither of these drugs are you prescription and I'm no doctor. This is just my experience with antibiotics and MDMA.


----------



## optimuswind

So you think they increase the sensetivity of the MDMA, kind of like reducing your tolerance? That might be why I re-dosed 3-4 times during my first roll last week and don't remember half the night, a complete newbie + boosted effects from antibiotics? = memory loss, and also for some reason I ripped a DVD box up and threw some discs around my room which I have no memory of doing. Explainations anyone? was it the antibiotics boosting the effect giving me an "overdose"?


----------



## rambos weightos

Dear Comrades, 

In response to the above I am currently taking Phenoxymethyl penicillin (which is not on the list) for a throat infection... Given this fact is anyone aware of any reason why it might not be a good idea to take MDMA? A quick response would be much appreciated.

Peace and love


----------



## GeForceHAF

Right know im on some antibiotics called Pivmecillinamhydrochlorid would they be safe with E?


----------



## Just A Guy

I would say no. Pivmecillinamhydrochlorid aggravates bowel function, as does MDMA, so you're increasing the chances of getting severe diarrhea, which could lead to dehydration, malnutrition. Also, it affects your kidney function, and along with MDMA, you very likely could mess up your kidneys. Also, if you have a urinary tract infection, which is what Pivmecillinamhydrochlorid is mainly prescribed for, you shouldn't be using MDMA either. Cheers!


----------



## Rosie12345

Hi, I want to take a cap and drink this weekend and I will be on my fourth day of antibiotics for a middle ear infection. My antibiotics are amoxicillin 875mg/potassium clavulanate 125mg tabulate. 

Is this unsafe? 

Thanks


----------



## batty3

Quick question. Many thanks for any response.
My girlfriend recently had a kidney infection. Taken into hospital for it 11 days ago, and kept there for 5. During her stay she had reasonably mild symptoms (as kidney infections go) and was put on IV antibiotics for 5 days. She had then started to feel better and her vital signs were stable. She was given a 1 week course of amoxicillin and sent home.

Tomorrow we are off to a music festival, where mdma is involved. Her course of antibiotics will end midday tomorrow. I have read that the half life of amoxicillin in blood is around 1 hour, meaning that after 8-10 hours there are no detectable levels of it in the blood. I presume then that she could roll (gently) tomorrow night, with our plan being to leave it 12 hours after her last dose of the course before anything else getting involved. I presume this should eliminate any worries about drug interaction?

However, I do understand that her immune system is important at the moment and that mdma can supress it. My thoughts are this though, she hasnt felt "ill" now in the last few days. When she first got back from hospital she felt very sleepy, and any activity tired her out very quickly. She was ill basically. But now, in the last 2/3 days she has pretty much no feelings of being ill. With all that said, on friday night it will have been 12 hours since the last of her amoxicillin and it will have been 4/5 days since she has felt any real symptoms. She was planning on going for half dose, and not drinking alcohol at the same time. From what I have been able to find online, I feel comfortable doing this. Any thoughts from anyone either way? Would be greatly appreciated. I would love to know how weakened the body is post infection, and how long it takes for it to get back on its feet. Really struggle to find this information though, probably looking in all the wrong places...

Many thanks.


----------



## Maya

IME, I would always wait for about a week after taking any antibiotics just to be safe. I used to get bladder infections quite often and I would always avoid alcohol or any other drugs even after a week of finishing as I believe that my body is still healing and I should always give it enough time. If I were you, I would suggest that she waits for a week more before taking mdma. Also to, be sure to test your stuff with a test kit!


----------



## Foreigner

I have to tell you, that's pretty risky behaviour. Kidney infections are not the same class as UTIs... they are renal. Damage to the kidneys is usually permanent. If her drug use triggers a relapse or the burden of the drug itself harms the kidneys, then she could go into acute renal failure and suffer more damage. It has happened before, not just with MDMA but with other drugs. 

Antibiotics themselves harm the body's immune system, and festivals don't exactly have abundant resources on site to deal with this, on top of not being the cleanest of environments. People often assume that because they are _feeling_ better than they actually _are_ better. If she is overactive, that bit of precious leeway energy could be easily expended.

I'm not trying to scare you, but this is a harm reduction forum and I think drug use at her stage of the game is risky, especially when the course of treatment ends the day you plan to do the drugs. If she absolutely insists on doing MDMA, then a low dose is mandatory. I think it's better to wait. How many days is the festival? Would it be a pain to wait a couple of days?


----------



## Zuraplotter

Please somebody give me advice!

I am taking amoxicillin 500mg x3 a day and paracetamol x3 a day for a tooth/gum infection for three days now. I read people took mdma while on amoxicillin without any problems, but couldn't find paracetamol or the combination of the two.
Tomorrow is a mutual day off with my girlfriend which we have been looking forward to for a long time.
Could somebody advise me if i can roll on these medications or shall i not take them tomorrow and continue after rolling, or maybe only take paracetamol?
Any advise would be appreciated!
Thank you!


----------



## Foreigner

Upon reflection, I think this thread belongs in ED.

Mods, if you disagree, feel free to send it back.


----------



## severely etarded

Zuraplotter said:


> Please somebody give me advice!
> 
> I am taking amoxicillin 500mg x3 a day and paracetamol x3 a day for a tooth/gum infection for three days now. I read people took mdma while on amoxicillin without any problems, but couldn't find paracetamol or the combination of the two.
> Tomorrow is a mutual day off with my girlfriend which we have been looking forward to for a long time.
> Could somebody advise me if i can roll on these medications or shall i not take them tomorrow and continue after rolling, or maybe only take paracetamol?
> Any advise would be appreciated!
> Thank you!



Honestly a tooth and gum infection can often be cured or prevented with hygiene such as brushing, flossing and rinsing.

MDMA will cause the bacteria to flourish. 

Whenever someone is on a round of antibiotics I see no reason to not wait until later to not compromise the immune system.


----------



## clary.fray49

A while back I was taking amoxicillin to prevent a possible infection after a dentist visit. There was a rave coming up so I spent about a week here on blue light reading to find out if it was safe for me to roll that weekend. After not finding anything negative (at the time at least) I decided to go ahead and roll at the rave that weekend. I also did not take the amoxicillin the day of the rave.  I took about 60 - 90 mg of MDA or sass, wanting to make sure I was going to be able to handle it while on my meds. (I am a female, about 125 lb.) Within 20 mins of taking it I started to feel like I was going to pass out. I felt weak and couldn't stand up. Then I started to feel nausea, and was rolling pretty hard but with the intense weakness, it was not enjoyable. Everytime I would try to walk I had to sit down and rest every like 20 feet or I was afraid I was going to just pass out. I felt like my heart hurt and like I dont know, it wasn't working correctly? I had to spend the entire rave sitting down, sometimes with my head between my knees. Though the music still sounded awesome, I was unable to dance with my friends. I do not recommend mixing these!


----------



## Folley

I'm about to be starting Keflex soon, and probably using a wide range of chemicals while on it. I'll be sure to report back


----------



## maxxsskip

Does anyone have knowledge about MDA + antibiotics? specifically amoxicilin?


----------



## Lala14

Hello, i was just wondering if anybody knows or anyone has the experience of mixing the antibiotic clindamycin (teva-clindamycin 150mg) with mdma? I am on these antibiotics for two weeks unexpectedly and had plans to do mdma tomorrow evening i was wondering if this was safe. In addition i am also taking a prescribed anti inflammatory (it is not  a narcotic) called ketorolac (teva-ketorolac 10mg). I was just wondeirng peoples thoughts on mixing those three pills. Thanks
On another note i would like to see if anyone gets this way when rolling? I used to be very lucky and be able to get my hands on pure crystal mdma that went for $100 gram and it was absolutely amazing. I had it for about two months until it was no longer attainable and it was hands down the best two months ever. It gave me the greatest high, one i never could achieve again from just taking pills. From doing this crystal there was no comedown, i slept perfectly fine and i had no negative reaction. The headrush was unlike anyother and i can not put into words how amazing it was every single time. Now i am unfortunately doing pills of mdma and my body isnt reacting well to the unpure mdma. For example, i dont get a headrush and i get quite shaky. I get uncontrollably thirsty its absolutely ridiculous, to the point where im going pee every ten minutes. My body temperature is off the charts... it feels like my hands are ice packs so whenever i touch any part of my body (i,e neck or arms) its very relieving (NOTE: i get this sober to but its mild, its very uncomfortable when high and it stops me from sleeping. i usually need cold towels or baths.) All in all,im very sad my mdma trips are not as enjoyable but also confused as to why this happens with my temperature? Doesnt happen to anyone else i roll with and no one seems to understand what im talking about, i also get this feeling sober its just exacerbated when i am high. Any thoughts?


----------



## questforstarfish

Splatt said:


> *BUMP*
> 
> I am currently on Amoxycillin (only started today), and had a flu/infection for bout 4 days... I really wanna roll Sunday night.. So I'll probably just go off them for that day. see how it goes.. WIll have lots of friends arouind me if anything goes uncomfortable.  Anyway, thanks for this FAQ fairnymph and BL!.. it's great!



WOAH! Hold up, amigo. DO NOT stop taking antibiotics in the middle of a dose!! That is how highly-resistant superbugs develop (infections that are resistant to whole categories of antibiotics). The doctor prescribes you a certain round, 7-14 days typically depending on the problem. If you stop taking it a couple of days early, only the very strongest of the bacteria in your body have survived since the weaker ones would have been killed in the first couple of days of antibiotics. Only the most resistant ones survive to the end of the round of meds. Now, these very strong and resistant bacteria are free to multiply, creating millions of bacteria in your body that are just as strong and resistant. You will not only remain sick, but may find that this kind of antibiotic doesn't work for you in the future, which knocks one off your list. For example, maybe amoxicillin would work best for Person A's type of infection, but now that she is resistant to amoxicillin, it won't work for her, and it's possible that all of the antibiotics in its family like piperacillin and floxacillin won't either. If this happens, the types of antibiotics she can take in the future decreases. This doesn't sound dangerous since there are many types of antibiotics out there, but certain antibiotics work better for certain infections. Some have horrible side effects. Some are hard to access. One day you may be in an isolated area that only has specific types available (this one is bigger if you travel in developing nations or rural areas). You may have severe sensitivities to some kinds of antibiotics. There are plenty of reasons why you don't want to be resisant!

What you would be doing by stopping taking antibiotics in the middle of the round would be giving these more resistant bacteria 24 hours to multiply. In that time, a HUGE number can multiply and fill your body. You have a few days worth of meds to take after you roll, but the dose will not be nearly enough to kill the amount that have multiplied. You would need to go back to your doctor to get a few days' more antibiotics to make up for the time you lost allowing those little suckers to divide like crazy! No bueno.

Out of all the medications out there, there are only a few that will absolutely not work if not taken as prescribed: Birth control, antibiotics, and certain psychiatric medications, mostly. Do not mess with it. I wouldn't ever recommend taking MDMA while on medications that could decrease your body's metabolism, but in my opinion, if you were going to roll no matter what anybody said, my opinion is that it would be safer to take the MDMA in a smaller dose (since your body will not break it down as quickly, a smaller dose would still get you just as high, theoretically) than it would be to stop taking your antibiotics, even for a day.

Stay safe!


----------



## severely etarded

questforstarfish said:


> WOAH! Hold up, amigo. DO NOT stop taking antibiotics in the middle of a dose!! That is how highly-resistant superbugs develop (infections that are resistant to whole categories of antibiotics). The doctor prescribes you a certain round, 7-14 days typically depending on the problem. If you stop taking it a couple of days early, only the very strongest of the bacteria in your body have survived since the weaker ones would have been killed in the first couple of days of antibiotics. Only the most resistant ones survive to the end of the round of meds. Now, these very strong and resistant bacteria are free to multiply, creating millions of bacteria in your body that are just as strong and resistant. You will not only remain sick, but may find that this kind of antibiotic doesn't work for you in the future, which knocks one off your list. For example, maybe amoxicillin would work best for Person A's type of infection, but now that she is resistant to amoxicillin, it won't work for her, and it's possible that all of the antibiotics in its family like piperacillin and floxacillin won't either. If this happens, the types of antibiotics she can take in the future decreases. This doesn't sound dangerous since there are many types of antibiotics out there, but certain antibiotics work better for certain infections. Some have horrible side effects. Some are hard to access. One day you may be in an isolated area that only has specific types available (this one is bigger if you travel in developing nations or rural areas). You may have severe sensitivities to some kinds of antibiotics. There are plenty of reasons why you don't want to be resisant!
> 
> What you would be doing by stopping taking antibiotics in the middle of the round would be giving these more resistant bacteria 24 hours to multiply. In that time, a HUGE number can multiply and fill your body. You have a few days worth of meds to take after you roll, but the dose will not be nearly enough to kill the amount that have multiplied. You would need to go back to your doctor to get a few days' more antibiotics to make up for the time you lost allowing those little suckers to divide like crazy! No bueno.
> 
> Out of all the medications out there, there are only a few that will absolutely not work if not taken as prescribed: Birth control, antibiotics, and certain psychiatric medications, mostly. Do not mess with it. I wouldn't ever recommend taking MDMA while on medications that could decrease your body's metabolism, but in my opinion, if you were going to roll no matter what anybody said, my opinion is that it would be safer to take the MDMA in a smaller dose (since your body will not break it down as quickly, a smaller dose would still get you just as high, theoretically) than it would be to stop taking your antibiotics, even for a day.
> 
> Stay safe!



The person you quoted committed suicide years ago fyi


----------



## questforstarfish

severely etarded said:


> The person you quoted committed suicide years ago fyi



Wow, that's awful. I didn't see the date of that post. Poor person :/



The information I posted still rings true for every other person on this board, however. A huge number of people have no information or knowledge regarding how bad an idea it is to stop taking antibiotics in the middle of a round, or stopping early. I'm sure there are many others on this thread who have either done so or have seriously considered doing so, so I maintain my case.


----------



## MSpin91

Just wanted to make a quick note. Isoniazid and MDMA could potentially be a very dangerous combination actually.

Isoniazid has MAOI properties. It was actually the way antidepressants were discovered. Doctors noticed that TB patients were experiencing euphoria due to their TB meds (Isoniazid).

Obviously, you don't want to be taking anything slightly MAOI with MDMA.


----------



## Vikingroller88

Looking for some advice here. My wife got her wisdom teeth pulled on Tuesday and got prescribed Amoxicillin. We are going to see Krewella this Saturday and really wanted to roll. We got our hands on the White Atari and was curious if it would be OK for her just to take a half. After reading on this forum and some other forums it looks like MDMA and Amoxicillin have mixed reviews on taking them together. And advice would be great!


----------



## MagickalKat777

As someone who is no stranger to mouth infections, I wouldn't risk rolling at all. It beats your immune system down too much, interaction or not. Infections in the mouth are extremely serious and should never be taken lightly.


----------



## Vikingroller88

Hi MagicalKat777 thank you for the info. I was afraid that this is what I would hear  

How long would you say one would have to wait after getting wisdom teeth pulled to safely roll?


----------



## MagickalKat777

I would wait two to three weeks. Keep in mind that antibiotic resistance is a huge problem - an infection that was originally susceptible to amoxicillin may not be the second time around. An infection in your mouth can quickly spread into your blood stream, the surrounding tissues, your brain, or even your heart. Its definitely nothing to take lightly.


----------



## Vikingroller88

Thank you again. super bummed on this but the wife's health is way more important.


----------



## jamilko

Hello i did not stop the antibiotics (amoxicilin). i was taking it for 2 days and i did mdma last night. i did not even think about if there could be any problem with it before doing it. I just need to know if i can keep taking the antibiotics now or wait a bit or what? Any help from anyone would be great! i have no idea what the best thing is to do


----------



## mollypeters

Has anyone safely rolled on clarithromycin (biaxin)? 
Even on a half dose of M? 
I want to roll for the music festival im attending on the weekend.
It will be my 6/10th day on the antibiotic


----------



## mollypeters

Just thought I'd let anyone curious know that I safely rolled on clarithromycin a few weekends ago. 
I started off slow because I was a little nervous. 
I took my morning dose of clarithromycin 500mg 
Took just over half a molly. An hour later I did another half. And 30 mins after that I took a full one. 
I was completely fine. No nausea, in fact less than usual. I was just as high as I usually am. And it didn't last any longer than usual. It was perfectly fine and made for am amazing rave


----------



## LGrizz

Hey everyone, I'm heading to a music festival this weekend and have just started taking Clindamycin for a small toe infection. I didn't notice any other posts about this antibiotic and was just wondering if it would be safe to roll on with my typical dose of 1.5-2 pills over an evening?


----------



## aloha

Hi guys. 
Want to ask about antibiotics called levofloxacin. Just got the prescription and already took 2 of them in the first day. 
The problem is I got this big party tomorrow and is it safe to take it with mdma?

Or should I stop consume the antibiotics just for tomorrow and continue it after?

Any enlightenment  would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## BillyJean2

Hi, I took 1000mg of Azithromycin earlier today as a 1 off for an infection and won't be taking any more, however tomorrow night I am going out for the last time before moving country and therefore I want to roll as it's the last night with some close mates and it's been planned for ages..

I saw in this thread that it should be okay, however I have seen on other websites that it can be dangerous.

Does anyone have any advice or personal experience?


----------



## Alexislh

Hey so I'm having a situation that I need help with. Over the weekend I got a stress induced/hormonal Imbalance bacterial infection in my mouth. I was givin 150mg of  clarithromycin and I was directed to take it 4 times a day. It is now Tuesday so I've been taking the antibiotic for goin on 4 days now. I am not one that takes mdma too often but I have been planning on going to this rave that's going on this upcoming Saturday night and I planned on taking 4 points. I understand that clarithromycin is one of those antibiotics that breaks down the enzymes in mdma or something? So, I will have only 2 pills left when I reach Saturday morning and I don't know if I should stop taking the last two pills and allow my system 15-20 hours to pass the clarithromycin before I take the mdma or if it is safe enough to roll while on it. Since I'm practically done with my instructed dosage I thought stopping two pills early would be the smarter thing to do. I want your guys advice. Don't give me bad vibes, I've had plenty of friends tell me that they have rolled on antibiotics so I dont I won't die or anything. Just give me tips on what to do that everything goes smoothly. Im a bit of a worry wart. Thanks 

By the way, the pain and swelling stopped after just a night of taking the clarithromycin. So it's not like I'm still showing symtoms. I get that my body might still be fighting off the infection but I just thought that may be useful information. I would love responses from people who rolled while on clarithromycin specifically if at all possible.


----------



## mandyman7

somebody i know was prescribed a 7 day course of liquid Clarithromycin, he then went out a few days into the course and took 1/2 gram of MDMA, he rolled fine as he normally would and there were no major differences, other than the fact that it took considerably longer for him to come up..


----------



## K_flynn98

Any suggestions regarding taking a pill while on clarithromycin? (aka klacid) 
Started my dose today which is a 500mg tab once a day. The infection (chest) should get a lot better by this coming Monday (considering taking it Monday night). If the risk of taking it is low then I will only take half a


----------



## K_flynn98

Any suggestions regarding taking a pill while on clarithromycin? (aka klacid) 
Started my dose today which is a 500mg tab once a day. The infection (chest) should get a lot better by this coming Monday (considering taking it Monday night). If the risk of taking it is low then I may only take half a pill.

All replys are greatly appreciated!


----------



## charles23

Posted this as a separate thread, but I think this Guide might allow me to get the most helpful answers - 
Curious about the interactions between MDMA and Doxycycline. If one were to be on 200 MG doxycycline, what would the effects be with MDMA? I understand that the effects of the MDMA are potentiated because it's breakdown is slowed by the fact that doxycycline inhibits the enzyme CYP3A4. As such, it could be dangerous because MDMA would not be broken down fast enough. However, I'm curious if anyone would like to expound upon this in more detail. Doing some research has shown that this could also be neuroprotective to a certain degree. Thus, could it actually be possible that MDMA (in half dose, say) in combination with doxycycline could have the same effect as normal dose, but with added neuroprotection? 

Additionally, does anyone know on the reverse side, how the use of MDMA might affect the efficacy of doxycycline? I mention the use case of doxycycline here has being taken for acne, not for treating a short-term infection.

Thank you alll!


----------



## Leebo

I am currently on a prescribed drug called ramipril it LOWERS/CONTROLS blood pressure as mine seemed to be slightly high. I take it daily (10mg per day) I am goin to a festival soon for a few days and wanted to take MDMA, not loads, just 1g over the coarse of 4 days, little bits at a time. My friends did this last year and had the times of their lives. I have taken it before, when on 2.5mg ramipril, and when on no medication/antibiotics and had no ill affects. Would you say it was ok to take? All feedback is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## mb-909

The dangerous thing is that many bacteria are dying and releasing their poisonous byproducts in your system (overflow). This is one of the reasons, next to a possible superinfection, why you shouldn't exercise during and one week after antibiotic therapy. MDMA is an aphetamine and pressures your cardiovascular system and your heart, which can lead (pretty much worst case scenario) to a heart infection or directly damage to your heart. The damage done to your body is often times invisible to you. I wouldn't do it.

@ Leebo, wrong thread and you either take the risk by taking it or you don't do it, simply as that. Nobody knows what is going to happen in your system/ with you.


----------



## Leebo

Thanks mb-909, pretty new to this site? Is there a Health Q & R forum? If so how do I find it?


----------



## Mazzab

Leebo said:


> Thanks mb-909, pretty new to this site? Is there a Health Q & R forum? If so how do I find it?


1g over 4 days. SMH. That's too much!! 150-200mg should be the max you ingest on one setting and waiting atleast 1-3 months between rolls is a good rule to follow. But taking 1000mg over 4 days. Bad idea


----------



## Innerpeace

charles23 said:


> Posted this as a separate thread, but I think this Guide might allow me to get the most helpful answers -
> Curious about the interactions between MDMA and Doxycycline. If one were to be on 200 MG doxycycline, what would the effects be with MDMA? I understand that the effects of the MDMA are potentiated because it's breakdown is slowed by the fact that doxycycline inhibits the enzyme CYP3A4. As such, it could be dangerous because MDMA would not be broken down fast enough. However, I'm curious if anyone would like to expound upon this in more detail. Doing some research has shown that this could also be neuroprotective to a certain degree. Thus, could it actually be possible that MDMA (in half dose, say) in combination with doxycycline could have the same effect as normal dose, but with added neuroprotection?
> 
> Additionally, does anyone know on the reverse side, how the use of MDMA might affect the efficacy of doxycycline? I mention the use case of doxycycline here has being taken for acne, not for treating a short-term infection.
> 
> Thank you alll!



from my research noone knows.  There are some who have used doxycycline and mdma together and said the roll was better and some say it didnt seem to effect .  do what you think is best


----------



## Xtinz

I am currently taking Metronidazole (flagyl) is it safe to roll while taking this?


----------



## MBaggott

Since this was written there have been several papers on minocycline-MDMA interactions in animals, suggesting minocycline will alter MDMA effects, but not necessarily in a dangerous way. Also, I would warn about linezolid, which has some MAOI ability and has been known to cause serotonin syndrome on its own.

Even if a combination of antibiotic and MDMA seems low risk, I agree with others that it is unwise to take MDMA when you have an active infection or illness, as MDMA affects the immune response (the Anne is true of alcohol).


----------



## Solipsis

Seems amoxicillin is not a 3A4 substrate but one of 2C19

http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads/779545-ketamine-safe-to-take-with-antibiotics

So remove from list?


----------



## buggabo

I was on doxycycline 200mg a day for a week. I did not stop my antibiotics as this was a very last minute concert. I took 1 cap that night. Other than having a bit stronger of a come up and sweating more than usual I didn't notice anything negative. Although as some mentioned I did hallucinate a little bit, not that was exactly a bad thing. This was all a few weeks ago, the antibiotics did their job fine, however I wasn't taking them for any real physical illness so I would definitely listen to your own body


----------



## wildgoosechase

So I was prescribed 5 days of Zithromax to treat bronchitis that I had, I also had strep throat, but they messed up and I did not get my 10 day prescription of amoxicillan for that until 4 days later. So I finished the 5 days of zithromax and just started the amoxicillan, but i have a concert in 7 days I have E I want to roll for. My strep already feels like it is gone, the zithromax must have helped with that. So if I take a break the day before and dont take any amox. on friday and roll that night, and then resume the meds after that will i be fine? I think the strep bacteria should all be dead by then, and I dont want to risk taking the XTC at the same time as the amox.


----------



## SexyTweakerBitch

I'm not sure about mdma because I haven't taken it while on antiobiotics but I tested positive for MRSA 4 years ago and so far had 5 infections since then and (I know this sounds rediculously stupid and unhealthy) I was smoking crystal while taking sulfa/bactrim and doxycycline.  I didn't notice any scary reactions so I don't see how mdma could be more of a risk than speed. They still worked perfectly fine and killed the infection pretty fast every time so the meth didn't seem to interfere at all. I've also smoked plenty of weed while on antibiotics as well but imo weed is completely safe and can be used with anything. 

 I don't even have a clue how or why I ended up with MRSA because I don't have any of the risk factors.  Maybe the years of meth use fucked up my immune system?  My roa of choice is the pipe (or bong) and never touched needles in my life.  I also don't know anybody else who has it so it's a complete mystery how I contracted it.  I'm not a dirty person either.   It sucks cuz I feel like it's going to keep coming back and the skin infections/boils are really fucking painful and seem to just randomly pop up out of nowhere.  It also takes weeks to heal and at least a year for the scars to go away.  

Anyways the only reason why I continued to use meth while being sick and on antibiotics is because I'm addicted to it and most likely would of felt even worse if I stopped cold turkey and added withdrawal to the mix.  I used to take a lot of E and Molly but this was a long time ago before the mrsa and I never used mama more more than twice a week so I don't recall being on antibiotics during any of those times. Everyone's body handles drugs differently so it's hard to tell how they will affect someone else.  It's better to be safe than sorry though that's for sure.


----------



## Salomon

hello everyone, i have been reading few times this forum but i have now registered and have a question. today is my last out of 3 days of antibiotic called Azithromycin and i plan taking a pill exactly a week after on friday late night. I see on this list that Azithromycin is theoretically safe but on another forum i read that it is STRONGLY DISADVISED  to take mdma while taking Azithromycin. I have small number of bacteria in my urinary tract and i am generally healthy, i train every almost every day and i get sick 1 time a year or less so i am not worried about my infection that much. I am just worried how mdma works with azithromycin because it stays in system a little bit longer than other antibiotics. Please help


----------



## Kittycat5

I honestly think its ok. The problem is azithromycin gets lumped in with other similar drugs like clarithromycin or erythromycin, both of which are rather strong inhibitors of the metabolism of other drugs, when it itself does not. Why did the other sites say not to take the two together?


----------



## Salomon

Kittycat5 said:


> I honestly think its ok. The problem is azithromycin gets lumped in with other similar drugs like clarithromycin or erythromycin, both of which are rather strong inhibitors of the metabolism of other drugs, when it itself does not. Why did the other sites say not to take the two together?


I dont know.. He just stated that dopamine enhancers or some other professional word but i know he mentioned dopamine, shouldnt be taken with azithromycin. Yet i think i would be fine since more than a week will pass and half life of azithromycin is 68h. So basically after 150h only like 3% of azithromycin will stay in the body. Not to mention that i sweat a lot and i workout every day and drink at least 3l of liquid every day..


----------



## Mikkyk

I've seen a couple of people post about Ofloxacin nobody has said they've actually tried it, any ideas if it i safe?


----------



## wollytum

im currently on oxytetracycline (500mg a day). is mdma a bad mix with this antibiotic?


----------



## cocomiiisss

Im presently taking 14 protrin df 160-800 mg and i want to fo molly tonight . i just finished 20 act clarithromycin yesterday. Is it dangerous?


----------



## TheDEA.org

My, this thread has had a long life!

Anyway...   2D6 appears to be the main enzyme that breaks down MDMA in the liver.   That MDMA is also broken down by, say, 3A4 (and that 3A4 is inhibited by various common antibiotics) doesn't leap out at me as a major risk simply because 3A4 seems to be a relatively minor contributor to MDMA breakdown.   So, even if you inhibit it, your body will mostly be breaking down MDMA just as it normally would.   A medication that strongly inhibited 2D6 would be a much larger cause for concern.

THAT BEING SAID...

If you are on an antibiotic, your doctor thinks you either have an infection, or are at higher risk for an infection for some reason (such as a recent surgery.)   A night of partying on MDMA is definitely not good for your immune system, and (under those circumstances) could lead to either a new infection or a worsening of your current infection.

For that reason, I advise against the use of MDMA while on antibiotics.   Relax.  Life is long and strange, and you can always indulge another time.


----------



## Dgod

Swims rolling on .5 Molly rn and taking keflex and Bactrim and he's been nauseas for like 3 hours not recommended


----------



## shugenja

ANY antibiotic or antifungal that inhibits CYP3A4, CYP2D6, CYP2D19, and a few others can cause a significant decrease in MDMA metabolism

This results in what is known as:

A higher area under the curve

in common terms -- the level of MDMA in your blood gets higher than normal and lasts longer than normal -- which can make you roll your ass off -- or puke your guts up and feel like shit for days


----------



## shugenja

Dgod said:


> Swims rolling on .5 Molly rn and taking keflex and Bactrim and he's been nauseas for like 3 hours not recommended



So you took 500 mg of something (but you are not really sure what) and taking antibiotics -- and you're nauseous

No shit


----------



## fothermucker

Hi everyone, just came to ask this. I just finished a 5 day course of amoxicillin (500mg, three times per day) yesterday morning at 10am. Am I alright to roll tonight?


----------



## fothermucker

fothermucker said:


> Hi everyone, just came to ask this. I just finished a 5 day course of amoxicillin (500mg, three times per day) yesterday morning at 10am. Am I alright to roll tonight?


Hate to be a nuisance but gonna press for an answer here.


----------



## Tiger847

I took 200mg Trimethoprim (for a UTI) and my normal dose MDMA (100 then 50mg) and was fine.


----------



## themoneyshot

Hi I'm wondering the same thing, I finish the 5 day course of amoxicillin/ clavulanic acid 500/125 on Friday 1:50AM and want to drop on the Saturday around 11pm-12am. So I'll have just finished the antibiotic course and given myself just under two days before consuming MDMA. 
@fothermucker did you end up taking MDMA and what were the results

Will be highly grateful for anyone's response!!


----------



## Joonaak

Hello, my friend was wondering if its safe to take mdma 2-3 days after a 3 day azithromycin prescription. I've took only 1 this far so should i stop if i want to roll or is it fine after 3 days if i take all the 3 ?


----------



## Tranced

Joonaak said:


> Hello, my friend was wondering if its safe to take mdma 2-3 days after a 3 day azithromycin prescription. I've took only 1 this far so should i stop if i want to roll or is it fine after 3 days if i take all the 3 ?



Please do not use "my friend" type posts, other than on the rare occasions that you're actually genuinely referring to one. It's strongly discouraged on all but a few drug forums because it looks silly and doesn't protect you. Not to be a dick, it's just a bit pointless - so other than that, welcome to bluelight. 

Most of the answers will be found on page one of this thread. There is also discussion in the following posts.



> The following antibiotics should be, theoretically, safe to combine with MDMA (note that these are NOT brand names, but rather the chemical names):



I know very little about antibiotics, so I have very little to add other than that.


----------



## Taranicole93

Hi guys so I?ll be going to a festival soon but I was supposed to start doxy for acne! Will I be okay if I stop it the day before I roll and and then start it back up when I leave the festival? Or would it be In my system still when I roll and will it still effect the mdma?


----------

